# Can you run engines too slow?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Occasionally, it's nice to watch a string of trains crawl around the layout. I'm wondering if this can damage electric motors, or gears, by just crawling? Does runing MU's affect this, doubting that two engines are ever turning exactly the same rpm's? Because of steam running gear, would steam or diesel be a factor? Seems my Climax and Shay (Bachmann's) are geared to what: high or low....such that they go way too fast for scale operation. Bill


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I like to go slow. Some get carried away with it. 

Nope, MUing won't bother anything, especially if you have similar engines. If one engine naturally runs slower than the other, it will just be drawing less current than normal. (Though I'm likely starting a flame war here.) 

The only headache with steam models is making sure the wheels all say aligned so the rods don't bind. When mine doesn't run smoothly very slow, I check the wheels. 

Going slow won't bother your loco unless you stall it. Keep a reasonable load on it and it'll go as slow as you like without complaining.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Theoretically, with some motors you could. There are motors that only develop "good" torque at higher speeds, so running them slowly with the same load could overload/overheat them. 

Recently a major manufacturer had severe motor problems, where the internal insulation was defective and shorted out when the motor got hot. People who ran these locos lightly had no problem, people working them hard did. 

So, it COULD happen, but I would say normally slower running would be better. 

Regards, Greg


----------

